# training day for Maci



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

Maci is just over 7 months old. I had her out on the farm today working with planted quail. She has a great nose on her and has always found the birds. Her point is getting stronger as the months go by but her retrieving still needs work. Sometimes she brings the bird right back asnd sometimes she runs around with it in her mouth for 10 minutes before bringing it to me. She is my first V and first bird dog so we're both learining. Hera are a few pics from yesterday.
Mike


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your photos, Mike... Maci is a beautiful girlie!! Nice point! I love your captions, too. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Love seeing pups work. Good luck with the training!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

MikeSF,

Looks GREAT! Always happy to see HVF members giving their red bird dogs the thrill of the hunt and the training that brings out the best in the breed we love.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/vizsla-smiles-per-hour.html

Vizsla smiles per hour.

RBD


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Love that high tail! 

Who are her parents?


----------



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

V-John said:


> Love that high tail!
> 
> Who are her parents?


Sire is CK Rebel Rouser Simple Man
Dam is Good Golly Miss Molly
Here is their facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/AgainstTheWindVizslas?fref=ts
Mark Sullivan is the breeder.
Mike


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

mikeSF said:


> V-John said:
> 
> 
> > Love that high tail!
> ...


Very nice! Mark had some success out at the NVAs... Keep us posted on her progress!


----------

